# Showing a doeling vs. wether



## TresaT (Apr 25, 2016)

What are the differences in showing a doeling vs. a wether for 4-h?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would contact your local 4H leader.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you mean showing in the meat class vs the breeding class? If you are showing in the meat class it is the same regardless if it's a doe or a wether, at least here it is.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What breed of goat are you showing and in what classes? We can help you more if we know what classes you are going in.


----------

